# Genetic Limitations vs Lifestyle Limitations



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Here’s a picture of me the day after the WBFF Fitness Atlantic Championships August 16, 2011. I’ve been getting a lot of questions from guys asking me, “How did you transform your body from 227 to 195 in only 14 weeks?” Simple. I executed my plan to near perfection. The biggest challenge was overcoming many [...]

*Read More...*


----------

